# ant problem



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey all! Long time no see. I lost everyone last summer  We were having ant problems in our house and the wife, instead of using a better treatment method, decided to go out and buy insect spray and sprayed around the base of my bakers rack. Because of this, I lost my frogs. I'm trying to revamp everything and have cleaned my tanks completely and put new ABG mix in and mixed some of my iso culture, which have spring tails mixed in, to build up populations. This was about 2-3 months ago. Today, I go to check out my population and to feed the bugs and can't find any iso's in my large tank. I started looking around more and more and found some ants in the tank. My spring tail population is great but seems like the ants are eating the iso's. It seems like they're most living inside one of the hunks of wood I have in the tank. Is there any way of safely killing off the ants without harming anything else? I read on another thread to use liquid ant bait. I do actually have this since this was how I finally conquered the ants in the house. Will I use this in my tank, will it kill off my spring tails? Will there be any other repercussions? I still currently have no frogs but was going to get them soon.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Being you don't have frogs in the tank yet.I'll suggest temporarily flooding the tank.The ants don't like it that wet and will scramble to get out.I'd do it outside so they don't go all over your house.After they bail out of the tank,drain the water.I don't like the idea of using liquid baits,because if they bring the bait back to their nest which sounds like it is in your tank,and die there,I'd be concerned about the poison left in the tank.This is of course a drastic measure if you have a lot of them in the tank.I hope this helps,I hate ants!


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for the reply.

The tank is a 40 gallon breeder and wedged onto the bakers rack. Going to be a pain getting it out of there.

Weird thing is, my other 2 tanks aren't bothered.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

You can do it in place,but it will be more difficult because you'll have to squish the ants on the way out which can be many(or use duct tape).As for the others,you just may not notice it yet.Hopefully they just preferred the conditions of the one tank.


----------



## Kimberly (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your ant problem, and even more sorry I cant help you, but I had to say something about you losing your frogs... that's just terrible! I would be QUITE upset with my fiancé if he ever did anything like that...  I feel for you...


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

If the ants are in the wood I would just take those out. Reproducing queen likely in the wood. Workers will eventually leave tank and die or stay in tank and die. I would not replace with NEW wood pieces until no sign of ants.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

depends what type of ants and what type of frogs you intend to keep. leave them in there and they become food. a lot of people will poopoo my reply but what would they be eating in the wild, ants.
I talked to a frogger once who went out and collected ants for their frogs to eat.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Too many ants would be a major stressor no matter what kind,but the type also makes a difference.if you squish the ant and it smells like citrus or rotten coconut the frogs won't eat them.They could be citronella ants or odorous house ants,either way not a favorite of frogs.Just my experience though.


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

I've done some digging around and it doesn't seem like too many. Only saw about 10 to 15. I know there could be many more down in the soil. They are larger ants but they're not fire ants.


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm going to be putting another group of Leucs in there. They're not fire ants, I know that for sure.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Did you squish one in your fingers and smell a pungent citrusy smell ?


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

No smell that I can tell


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I would suggest cleaning the room very well to break any scent trail left behind to show other ants the way to the tank.and then flood it like previously suggested.This may take a while (30 mins)for them to all to drown or attempt an excape.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

hope they aren't carpenter ants! This may sound stupid...but would a small concentration of bleach added to the water help? It would be drained off when the water is drained, and then perhaps a rinse of clean water? That wood should go... Just sorta may prove what Ed has posted about using wood and how difficult it is to eliminate pests... Perhaps a double sided sticky tape applied along the inside of the tank would catch escapees... I hope you weren't to evil to your wife...


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

It more than likely would do more damage than good to the soil.And will prob leave salts behind after it dries.


----------

